# Fishing to be banned?



## SlothHead (Jan 16, 2009)

Some people will remember a while ago a poll for those who thought that fishing should be banned etc. 

That poll i put up was inspired some things that had been circulating with regards to a push to start getting fishing on the outer. Sweden have banned essentially sport fishing and catch and release. 

As a number of people would know sydney is having major marine parks established with still what apears to be some blurry lines on recreational fishing. 

Well here is a little article for another tactic. 

PETA campaigns against 'sea kitten' sushi


----------



## Camo (Jan 16, 2009)

I will still be fishing :lol:

I have no problem doing C&R as i fish for fun not for the food. Yes i do like eating fish but its the sport of it that i love.


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA! 

I like fishing, and i will continue to do so thanks.


----------



## Ristof (Jan 16, 2009)

What a joke
What is the world coming too


----------



## SlothHead (Jan 16, 2009)

Camo said:


> I will still be fishing :lol:



Thats because your a kitten killer :twisted:


----------



## megrim (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA scare me. Those people have seriously lost the plot XD


----------



## swaddo (Jan 16, 2009)

was it Sweden or Switzerland Dustin? I know the Swiss have just introduced all sorts of restrictions, including the banning of catch and release. There was a huge discussion about it on the FlyLife forum at the end of last year.


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 16, 2009)

Time to stash the fishing rods away with the semi-auto rifles....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg, are these people serious? Surely this is some type of joke?
Rename them sea kittens? And ban fishing? If people like these retards get any power in this world we're screwed, I doubt people would listen though. 
Next they will want commercial sea kitten slaughtering illegal so we can no longer eat fish at all.


----------



## SlothHead (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah could have been the swiss, i just knew it wasnt swazziland which only left me with sweden or switzerland, took the 50/50


----------



## SlothHead (Jan 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Omg, are these people serious? Surely this is some type of joke?
> Rename them sea kittens? And ban fishing? If people like these retards get any power in this world we're screwed, I doubt people would listen though.
> Next they will want commercial sea kitten slaughtering illegal so we can no longer eat fish at all.



yeah no joke there, PETA are a menace. 

But the idea of changing the name to sea kittens has been utilised with other things. And not to get off topic or anything but creationists will often use the phrase, "the theory of evolution is still just a theory, thats why it is called the theory of evolution" 

Now this is completely wrong as what they are doing is trying to change the real meaning of the word 'theory', but it has slowly caught on and people follow that thought pattern. 

Thus over time if rather than fish we call them sea kittens, well some one will happily catch a fish, but a kitten, "poor little kitten"

Such a shame that kitten tastes so good..... 

and so do fish (yeah just couldnt help that last bit, jokes of course)


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2009)

The new weapon against fishing...the representation of words in your head!


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG sea kittens???!!:lol::lol: They are only going to get more opposition with that phrase!!! I thought a sea kitten would be some kind of polyp/mollusc that is eaten in sushi as in having that phrase as a common name but no. Fish with whiskers....:shock:


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2009)

Sea kittens? i would kill heaps more if they called them that, it makes them sound like a pest.


----------



## squeal (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey not all PETA groups are bad. I am a member of the other PETA group
People who Eat Tasty Animals


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

If some one enjoys fishing, such as myself, no matter what you change the name to, it will NEVER put off keen fisherman, they're fish. Cat fish? Any one refuse to kill them because of their name?
I don't like cats any way. Even if they were called sea puppies, wouldn't make a difference, do they not realize this?


----------



## Kurto (Jan 16, 2009)

SlothHead said:


> As a number of people would know sydney is _having_ major marine parks established with still what apears to be some blurry lines on recreational fishing.
> 
> 
> PETA campaigns against 'sea kitten' sushi



I thought there was a proposal to have a marine park, put forward by a private organization.

PETA can go and take a long walk off a short pier! I love spending over an hour with my arms flowing with battery acid trying to get that 40 kg mackerel in the boat!!


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 16, 2009)

So finally Chinese take-away can label their meal contents truthfully..... kitten in black bean...


----------



## Colin (Jan 16, 2009)

banning catch and release fishing is ridiculous... 
so is it now ok in sweden to catch, kill and then throw them back over the side? thats not "sportfishing" but maybe comes under the catch and release (dead) instead of catch and release (live)  

why dont these groups like PETA do something about Japan and whaling???? before picking on some poor recreational fisherman that is trying to be conservation minded as well as having some fun..


----------



## Mick87 (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA is the biggest bunch of retards ive ever seen 
if the church made a push to change the name from pre-marital sex to dont have sex god will kill kittens it would be shot down in flames 
so how the hell are these people aloud to push there beliefs upon others
imo there on par with the nazi's of ww2


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 16, 2009)

Comparing them to Nazi's might be a stretch, until they bring their "ultimate animal protection plan" into phase, which will include roaming death squads and gas chambers for all non-vegans....


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2009)

Colin said:


> banning catch and release fishing is ridiculous...
> so is it now ok in sweden to catch, kill and then throw them back over the side? thats not "sportfishing" but maybe comes under the catch and release (dead) instead of catch and release (live)
> 
> why dont these groups like PETA do something about Japan and whaling???? before picking on some poor recreational fisherman that is trying to be conservation minded as well as having some fun..



It is because they think the suffering of the fish can't be justified for entertainment. If your catching the fish for a practical purpose such as eating it, it is seen as acceptable. The only reason fishing is legal in most states is because they have specfic exmptions to allow fishing, otherwise it would be considered illegal cruelty. For example in Qld i can use a shrimp or fish as live bait to go fishing but it is illegal to feed a live shrimp or fish to a turtle with a maximum penalty of 1 year jail.


----------



## cement (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a beleiver of marine parks, big ones.
But that is because I love to fish, spearfish etc and realise that we need to sustain what we have. Jervis Bay is a good example.
Did anyone see that episode of Southpark when PETA got a flogging? All i remember is the half child/ostrich going "kill me, kill me!".

Oh and there's always Pamela Anderson, spokeswoman for PETA, who didn't realise that her ugh boots were made from sheep!!


----------



## Mick87 (Jan 16, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> Comparing them to Nazi's might be a stretch, until they bring their ultimate animal protection plan into phase, which will include roaming death squads and gas chambers for all non-vegans....


 
there planning it as we speak =O


----------



## squeal (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA don't have the balls to take on a cause as large as whaling.
They would rather take on smaller ideas where they can do the most damage.
They never work with people involved to find a viable option attacking their
jobs, their livlihood and when they destroy them they can sit around, pat themselves
on the back and tell each other they are saving the world. And tough luck to those
they have hurt. We have the righteous crusade


----------



## Dodie (Jan 16, 2009)

Colin said:


> banning catch and release fishing is ridiculous...
> so is it now ok in sweden to catch, kill and then throw them back over the side? thats not "sportfishing" but maybe comes under the catch and release (dead) instead of catch and release (live)
> 
> why dont these groups like PETA do something about Japan and whaling???? before picking on some poor recreational fisherman that is trying to be conservation minded as well as having some fun..


 
I don't know why so many people are against whaling - it's food. Like much other meat...


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

i thought bay CATFISH were just called CATFISH fingerlings, never knew they were called SEA KITTENS


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

Sea Kittens?? Bahahahahaha!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dodie said:


> I don't know why so many people are against whaling - it's food. Like much other meat...



I have nothing against _whaling_, its the slaughter of endangered species I don't like. If the Japanese wanted to eat captive bred Cetaceans (yes, it can be done) I would be all for it.

As for PETA, I'm a reasonable person, but, they can just go jump.


----------



## herptrader (Jan 16, 2009)

Cats / Kittens have no place in Australia.


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe we can send PETA an itemised bill for the neutering and registration of all these strays?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, recreational fisherman finally getting hammered by something..... now you know how we pro fisherman feel, not nice is it. yet it's always been the pro thats been taking the flogging for the rec's all this time and finally there is nothing the pro can do here, so have fun on your own guys.

i'm now a rec fisher because of the crap thats been going on with laws and rules coming up from GBRMPA, it just wasn't worth staying in the industry and when i was in it we save so much crap from hitting you's as we knew it was still our fallback when the professional industry finally crashed.

i'm a believer in massive marine parks and have seen first hand how gr8 they are. but it's only parks that are plit into sections and have 1 opened out of the 3-5 every year or 2. this type of marine park is excellent and will back a system like this everytime.

now on a better note, they will have a ***** fight if they try ban fishing here. around 45% of the country fishes, and no matter what rules come into play it will still happen. also whats goin to happen to bag and size limits if they bring that crap of no more catch and release??? kinda screws it up i think.
i for 1 will not drop the rod or handline. fishing has been a way of life for me and many australians for nearly all of our life, and i will keep doing so. 
it's just goin to create illegal netting at nite and all sorts of illegal fishing activities. every1 just has to stand together and fight crap like this. if they want to bring in a marine park, fine but push for it to be a regulated and sectioned marine park if they absolutely need to do so...


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

k just read the article.... sea kittens, everytime i catch a sea kitten i will think. you not in the sea now so u an air kitten.... and what about the sea kittens that aren't in the sea..... they freshwater kittens or just dam kittens??? ah so confusing


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2009)

If it was cruel etc. Why the hell does a fish go a hook straight after they have been released? Ive caught a fish and it already had 4 or so hooks deep in its mouth that would harm the fish to pull out. And yet the stupid thing is released and jumps onto the next persons rod..


----------



## amazonian (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA is nothing more than a joke.
Not only do they have shares in the meat trade, but they euthanise plenty of animals (rather than adopt them out). There is a terrific documentry on PETA that shows all of this on camera but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 16, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> I have nothing against _whaling_, its the slaughter of endangered species I don't like. If the Japanese wanted to eat captive bred Cetaceans (yes, it can be done) I would be all for it.
> 
> As for PETA, I'm a reasonable person, but, they can just go jump.


 
I fairly certain that Minke and Fin whales are far from endangered  The Japanese do have their limits.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 16, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> If it was cruel etc. Why the hell does a fish go a hook straight after they have been released? Ive caught a fish and it already had 4 or so hooks deep in its mouth that would harm the fish to pull out. And yet the stupid thing is released and jumps onto the next persons rod..


 
Haha! Maybe their just troubled juvenile emo fish?

I'm sure their not wanting the hook in their mouth but rather food..


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

As part of the 'Sea Kitten' campaign, you can make your own Sea Kitten on the PETA website....heres one I made earlier...


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They're really keen on this campaign...you can even give your Sea Kitten a Tiara, a Mohawk..a leather jacket...lipstiick and a mo


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 16, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> They're really keen on this campaign...you can even give your Sea Kitten a Tiara, a Mohawk..a leather jacket...lipstiick and a mo



 What is the world coming to? Human society is falling apart, but wait, SAVE THE SEA KITTEHS!!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 16, 2009)

Dodie said:


> I fairly certain that Minke and Fin whales are far from endangered  The Japanese do have their limits.



They also take Humpbacks, which ARE endangered.
This is all done in the name of SCIENCE, not food, supposedly. They apply for their quota for scientific observance, not food, they SAY.. We all know it's not the case, yet, most Japanese people I speak with are against it themselves, and they hate whale meat, so largely, it's wasted anyway, and whales die needlessly.

In you tube, you will find many videos of how the harpoons enter the whales body, and once inside, they explode......mincing the animals insides while still alive, and it lives for a while longer, in agony. They take Mothers of calves, causing even more suffering for the calf. there are videos of dolphins who get caught up in all this, and are bludgeoned to death, such is the lack of feeling on the part of the japanese fishermen. Just type in japanese whale slaughter, sit back, and 'enjoy'

Is this, and much more, what we want to condone and allow to keep happening?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

this is wat the world is coming to.... transvestite- unicorn- water intolerant- biker fish..... i mean Sea Kitten:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 16, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> this is wat the world is coming to.... transvestite- unicorn- water intolerant- biker fish..... i mean Sea Kitten:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> View attachment 75945



That is a hy-wait for it-BRID!


----------



## megrim (Jan 16, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> ..a leather jacket...




Something a little iffy about that from PETA if you ask me.....


----------



## Dodie (Jan 16, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> They also take Humpbacks, which ARE endangered.
> This is all done in the name of SCIENCE, not food, supposedly. They apply for their quota for scientific observance, not food, they SAY.. We all know it's not the case, yet, most Japanese people I speak with are against it themselves, and they hate whale meat, so largely, it's wasted anyway, and whales die needlessly.
> 
> In you tube, you will find many videos of how the harpoons enter the whales body, and once inside, they explode......mincing the animals insides while still alive, and it lives for a while longer, in agony. They take Mothers of calves, causing even more suffering for the calf. there are videos of dolphins who get caught up in all this, and are bludgeoned to death, such is the lack of feeling on the part of the japanese fishermen. Just type in japanese whale slaughter, sit back, and 'enjoy'
> ...


 
Yes they hunt them for 'science' it's a loop hole they use to eat them, just like I use loop holes to get a few extra $$ back on my tax - it's not illegal 

How many Japanese people do you know - a few million? There are more uses for whales than just food, and I doubt it's wasted - plenty of birds and other animals in the sea waiting for a feed. 

If the harpoon happens to land near the spinal cord - which there is a good chance seeing as they shoot for the back - they it gets severed and the whale should die instantly, they then pump air through the lines to make the whale boyant, sure there are whales that don't die instantly.

I'm sure I could find many videos on YouTube that will disgust me - I rather not see a cow get a bolt through it's head, watch sheep being mulsed, chooks crammed into tiny cages and the list goes on, many cultures have other types of food they eat and we shouldn't judge them or think any different if they choose to eat something that most of us wouldn't

Dipcdame - how many animals are displaced/left to starve so the vast majority or Australians can live in Urban Cancer eating entire ecosystems?


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> If it was cruel etc. Why the hell does a fish go a hook straight after they have been released? Ive caught a fish and it already had 4 or so hooks deep in its mouth that would harm the fish to pull out. And yet the stupid thing is released and jumps onto the next persons rod..



This is because they are fairly stupid, it has nothing to do with it being cruel. I cant understand how anyone could think fishing doesnt cause consderable suffering to the fish and bycatch. If someone treated a snake like that, this site would be full of fanatical ppl that would make PETA look normal.


----------



## EnzyOne (Jan 16, 2009)

You're joking me... =P


----------



## gex01 (Jan 16, 2009)

I believe ther is a difference between killing somthing for the fun of it and killing somthing to eat. The asians eat kittens and theres nothing wrong with that in their country because its their way of life. These hippys need to lay off the drugs and face reality this is nature this is the way of life you dont eat you die. Next they will be trying to stop lions from killing gazzells saying its a recreational thing for lions lol. All i can say to these people GET A LIFE i pay taxes i have the wright to use this land to eat if i desire.


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 16, 2009)

Question. Why do they call them sea kittens when cats like fish???? Isn't that just a bit stupid?:?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

so if we wont kill a fish cos they want to call them sea kittens, then we should call snakes land kittens so that they wont be shovelled or senselessly killed for no reason anymore

how's a show of hands for changing the age old word Snake to Land Kittens evreyone


----------



## megrim (Jan 16, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> how's a show of hands for changing the age old word Snake to Land Kittens evreyone



I vote for "Legless Kitten".

Like a legless lizard, but cuter.


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 16, 2009)

megrim said:


> PETA scare me. Those people have seriously lost the plot XD


 
second that. them and green peace... i hate greenpeace. I like to fish, i dont really eat fish but when you go camping in the bush and find a nice creek or river theres nothing better than dropping a line.


----------



## jessb (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA don't really believe that people will start calling fish Sea-Kittens. The just have a spectacularly successful marketing department which wants people to start a dialogue about the cruelty or otherwise of fishing and to raise the profile of PETA. And they have managed it very well haven't they?


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2009)

jessb said:


> PETA don't really believe that people will start calling fish Sea-Kittens. The just have a spectacularly successful marketing department which wants people to start a dialogue about the cruelty or otherwise of fishing and to raise the profile of PETA. And they have managed it very well haven't they?



I wouldnt be to sure that they dont really want to call them "sea kittens", well atleast some of tehm would want that anyway. Yes they do seem to do well, that is the problem. I personally think they should be banned in this country due to assosiation with terrorist organisions such as the ALF.


----------



## Everny (Jan 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> If some one enjoys fishing, such as myself, no matter what you change the name to, it will NEVER put off keen fisherman, they're fish. Cat fish? Any one refuse to kill them because of their name?





oh they aren't really going to use the image to ban fishing. thats what all the marine parks are for (in NSW at least. dont worry. it wont be long before they spread...)



lucky your basic fish doesnt percieve pain as a human does or, i believe, even have pain receptors. (this doesn include your sea-bound mammals of course)


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 16, 2009)

They can call them what they want cuz cats suk anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SyKeD (Jan 16, 2009)

Every time you Master Bait God kills A Sea Kitten:twisted::lol:


This is an absolute joke...SO OVER THE TOP. 

these people need to start looking at life and realizing it is not a friendly place. there are so many cruel things going on this world but you cant do much about it, but grin and bare it....and write letters and nag and complain and complain till some one in the end gives.

this just makes me furious:evil:


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 16, 2009)

Ur dead right SiKeD but these morons live in a cotton wool padded society.It makes alot of us made cuz these idiots are actualy making rules on everyones behalf.:x:evil::x:evil:


----------



## jessb (Jan 16, 2009)

Coopsta said:


> these idiots are actualy making rules on everyones behalf.:x:evil::x:evil:


 
Exactly what rules have PETA made? As far as I am aware, they are a fringe single-issue lobby group, not the Australian Parliament!!!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 16, 2009)

.... doesnt really include me since i never catch anything....


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2009)

jessb said:


> Exactly what rules have PETA made? As far as I am aware, they are a fringe single-issue lobby group, not the Australian Parliament!!!



While it may not actually be PETA or PETA alone these types of delusional idiots have already caused extremely stupid laws to be passed. Like i have mentioned countless times on this forum the maximum penalty for feeding live shrimp or fish to a turtle in qld is 1 year in jail. To me that seems completely insane. If it wasnt these idiots who lobbied for it then who did?

Hunting with pig dogs is technically illegal by my understanding of the laws in Qld too, although they obviously havnt made an effort to enforce it due to its insanity.


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 17, 2009)

*Not singling out peta but its these sort of groups thinking they can skip through the tulips without getting bitten.:x*


----------



## jessb (Jan 17, 2009)

cris said:


> While it may not actually be PETA or PETA alone these types of delusional idiots have already caused extremely stupid laws to be passed.


 
I am just pointing out that it is extremely misleading to suggest that PETA have any power to "make laws". Laws are passed by our elected representatives in Parliament who are influenced by lobby groups, their electorate and their own personal conscience. I agree, many stupid laws have been passed, but only by the people that we, as citizens, vote for!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 17, 2009)

megrim said:


> I vote for "Legless Kitten".
> 
> Like a legless lizard, but cuter.


 
there is a point lol:lol:


----------



## amazonian (Jan 17, 2009)

.......


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:rotfl:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LauraM (Jan 17, 2009)

mabe they should ban smoking first


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 17, 2009)

amazonian said:


> .......



Maybe I should get out fishing a bit more often!!:lol:


----------



## jan (Jan 17, 2009)

well hopefully they dont ban it before wednesday the kids and l are going snapper fishing...hoping to bring back a nice catch for the BBQ!!


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2009)

jessb said:


> I am just pointing out that it is extremely misleading to suggest that PETA have any power to "make laws". Laws are passed by our elected representatives in Parliament who are influenced by lobby groups, their electorate and their own personal conscience. I agree, many stupid laws have been passed, but only by the people that we, as citizens, vote for!



I didnt vote for them(the opposition in Qld is hopeless anyway) and yes it is the governments fault for making the laws, but it is the idiots like PETA that cause it to happen in the first place. It is an example of how democracy doesnt work(not that there are better practical alternatives). The trouble is that stupid ppl are often the most fanatical and vocal, while other "normal" ppl go around living their lives not trying to impose their ideas onto others. I cant really see myself going and starting a lobby group to enable live feeding of shrimp to turtles :lol: It will become an issue when they go to ban fishing and to a lesser extent hunting, it is already at a point where specific political parties have had to be formed in an effort to defend hunting and fishing from a bunch of deluded fanatics that should have been ignored from day one.

End rant.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 18, 2009)

ah i'm goin sea kittening tomorrow. let ya know how many sea kittens i kill as i don't like cats outside a cage lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> .......



Nice photos....quick get the gaff


----------



## amazonian (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it is 4.47am and I am off sea kittening in 30 minutes.


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Jan 18, 2009)

It's all just a money making ploy for PETA, the stranger the objective the more publicity the more people believe thier dodgy lawyer like talk and say hey 'I don't like fishing' or 'evil Australians why do that to a sheep' with out any consideration as to why other people do the things they do.
PETA's policy is of using no animal for anything, ie horse racing, dog racing, hunting, eating meat, Zoo's and even keeping pets. 
They get celebrities to endorse their scams as this create's PETA more publicity, but also creates Publicity for the celebrity, and no because they believe in the same cause as PETA.
We have responsible organisations, like RSPCA, who enforce that no animals is mistreated. Then there are organisations who maybe started witht he best of intentions and had some minor success but then gone mad with the power, any organisation who's founding member and leader wishes to be BBQ'd on NY street when she dies because it 'will turn people off eating meat' holds very little credability with me, however while people listen their voice is always going to be loud.
Maybe though they just do not like me, I recent got out of growing wool and have opened a fishing tackle store........... they just want to send me broke..........


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 18, 2009)

Coopsta said:


> They can call them what they want cuz cats suk anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I hear that


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh man, sea kitten sounds so delicious! The seafood industry should adopt the new name. With such a mouth-watering name they'll surely increase sales due to the increased demand, and they can even charge more for the entertainment.

Apples will soon be called tree kitties, and they'll campaign for us only to eat fully synthic foods.

Maybe they should ban walking so that so many innocent ants aren't brutally murdered every day.

These people need to put down their bongs, eat some meat, take showers and go away


----------



## hashbean (Jan 19, 2009)

amazonian said:


> PETA is nothing more than a joke.
> Not only do they have shares in the meat trade, but they euthanise plenty of animals (rather than adopt them out). There is a terrific documentry on PETA that shows all of this on camera but I can't remember the name of it.


 


is this the one ???

YouTube - PETA NEEDS TO DIE

YouTube - PETA Admits to Killing Thousands of its Rescues


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe they should rename them after something really cute like Fur seal pups, Now they are cute, no-one would ever think of harming them....


----------



## amazonian (Jan 19, 2009)

Can't remember mate it was awhile ago.
However there is a thing on Foxtel tonight? about Peta co-founder.
I think it is on one of the movie channels (might even be the same thing)


----------



## SlothHead (Jan 19, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Oh man, sea kitten sounds so delicious!



Absolutely, just like _Chicken of the Sea_ 

Obviously chickens werent enough to stop the chickening/ fishing/ kittening


----------



## MrHappy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sdaji, you make me laugh. Very funny.:lol:
I fish and spearfish mainly for food. And my family and I love it. We teach our kids all about looking after our resources and we release everything that must be released, and more. 
I am so fortunate that my job involves teaching our future generations about our environment, our animals and plants - and this includes sustainable fishing practices.
Banning fishing isn't going to work - it wont be accepted.
As for the 'kittens' reference - I hate cats.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 21, 2009)

If they renamed cats to 'land mullets' or 'land fishies' or something I might hate them slightly less. Probably not enough to dodge them while driving or anything crazy like that, but it might make me feel slightly differently.

It would probably be more effective to rename them to unappealing things. Sheep could be meadow maggots, fish could be stinky thorny sea cockroaches. Sea kittens sound delicious.


----------



## monis (Jan 21, 2009)

You people are so mean! would you realy kill my cute sea kitten!







lol
Dumb policy but quite an amusing Create-your-own-Sea-Kitten!
Monis


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 22, 2009)

LMAO...they were rippin the crap outta this on radio 1 over here, how stupid, youd think they'd concentrate their efforts on more important animal welfare issues :lol::lol:


----------



## Everny (Jan 22, 2009)

just what they wanted
more publicity.

they dont really want to call fish sea kittens.
it expresses their veiws on banning fishing in a way that will make people laugh, and talk, and gain them more publicity.
more tv time, more radio time, more publicity, more money and more political influence.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Are you sure about that Everny ?? It just makes me think how stupid they actually are.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 22, 2009)

It may gain them more publicity - and everyone gets to see just how retarded PETA really are..


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 22, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> Maybe they should rename them after something really cute like Fur seal pups, Now they are cute, no-one would ever think of harming them....



it was not that long ago we use to club them to death,
cheers


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Dodie said:


> It may gain them more publicity - and everyone gets to see just how retarded PETA really are..


yeah second that notion, but i'd never heard of them untill this thread. oh i've seen heaps of nice sea kittens recently down the beach and at a river... so wish i had my sea-kitten rod and sea-nip to get some.... they looked nice an tasty,,, mmm crumbed sea kitten


----------



## Renagade (Jan 22, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Oh man...
> 
> Maybe they should ban walking so that so many innocent ants aren't brutally murdered every day.
> 
> These people need to put down their bongs, eat some meat, take showers and go away


 
Now you're talkin!!!

anyway, i eat meat hahahaha


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 22, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> it was not that long ago we use to club them to death,
> cheers



Thats the point


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 22, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Oh man, sea kitten sounds so delicious! The seafood industry should adopt the new name. With such a mouth-watering name they'll surely increase sales due to the increased demand, and they can even charge more for the entertainment.



I would love for this to happen, that would teach them a lesson!


----------

